# toddler and vitamin c



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

i posted this originally in health and healing but it occured to me I probably should post here.

My son is 18 months and he is teething, big time. tons of mucus. so much mucus that it is giving me the feeling of pre-cold. anyway, if he were older I wouldn't think twice about giving him vitamin c. but I don't know about this age....any thoughts..... any advice....any suggestions for preferred vitaminc c.


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

i make a tea with rosehips and hibiscus (both have vit. c) and lemongrass for flavor - you could use red zinger if you don'tant to do it from scratch...i make a full strength cup (which will last a few days), then pour some in a cup for dd, dilute w/water a bit, and add stevia to sweeten...she loves it!! plus i can add herbal glycerites if needed and they taste good in the tea... good luck!


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Here's a great site.... http://www.vaccinationnews.com/Daily...chVitCNeed.htm

It is my understanding that you will excrete what you don't need. Are you breast feeding? If so take a large dose yourself and baby will get it through your milk.
HTH


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

I know there is vit. C for babies.. 1 year and up. - I got some at a local health food store.

are you concerned with using something like that, too? (my dd is 15 months and I already gave her some a month ago or so.. should I not have? sorrry if OT)


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

thank you so much.

I'm still nursing and I understood too much c stuff can affect the milk. but who is kidding who at 18 months he is really using boobie for comfort more than food.

My whole thing is that he is so mucousy and phlegmy he is just miserable and I know when I feel like that the thing I want more than anything is citrus or vitamin c. Just to cut the nonesense.

We haven't done any kind of juice in our house so I have been hesitant to even offer him that.... I love that he prefers water. but I ran and got the tteas which he is only mildly interested in. there may be another trip out for more stuff and thank you so much for the links. I'm going to check them out. I'm at work right now so I can't do it this minute....lunch is almost over and I've got a ton to do. (I finish this job tomorrow, thank goodness)

I too am going to boost my own c.

this teething is making him so uncomfortable. I may post for ideas to relieve pain....

thank you again.


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

trabot, regarding the teething, have you tried the hylands teething tablets? they've worked really well for dd - even now when those pesky 2 yr. molars are comming in (early as usual)... just a thought...


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

steph, yes. I got a posting that they can really work. I wasn't sure they were helpful before but I'm giving them a shot this time and trying to be consistant with them.

I've never seen him so miserable. And if you saw my other posting, he has a swollen testicle too. I'm not sure how that happened....i'm wondering about a run in with a toy.....


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

poor little guy!!! hope he feels better soon!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Vitamin C is anti-inflamatory so it might help. You could just serve oranges, broccoli, cabbage.

When it looks like my kids are coming down with a cold, I use Emergen-C (the sugar-free version) and give my toddler about 1/3 of a dose and the rest to my 4 year old.

Rosehip tea that Steph suggested is a great idea. If he doesn't like it warm, try it as iced tea. My girls love the zinger teas cold.

Clove oil helps with tooth pain . . .


----------

